# Canning meat



## Tea_mama (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I have never canned meat on its own (plain beef or chicken, etc), only in things like chili, so looking for guidance. I don't love the flavor of "reheated meat", and am hesitant to can a bunch of roasts that I have in the freezer if they are going to get that flavor. Those who can meat regularly...how does the flavor/texture change with the canning process? Does the meat still hold up or does it because really "soft" like when in the slow cooker all day? Thanks!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll chime in. I guess I never gave it a thought but when I've canned pork or chicken meat plan (not in soup/chili), I typically chunk it up and use the raw pack method. I have not noticed the meat becoming mushy. Can you try a few cans, let them sit a few days and then open them and check whether you can deal with the texture?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I know a Mennonite that Cans up Steaks, just takes her time getting them out of the Jars.

All I know is we use recommended Canning Time on all meats.

big rockpile


----------



## Tea_mama (Nov 7, 2012)

mzgarden said:


> I'll chime in. I guess I never gave it a thought but when I've canned pork or chicken meat plan (not in soup/chili), I typically chunk it up and use the raw pack method. I have not noticed the meat becoming mushy. Can you try a few cans, let them sit a few days and then open them and check whether you can deal with the texture?


Good to know. Yes, I think I'll try with just a little bit. Have you done ground beef or anything? I have heard that it's good for tacos, etc once canned.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

> does it because really "soft" like when in the slow cooker all day?


Not in my experience. It gets "cooked" sure but no more so than if you roasted it in the oven. The quality of the meat to begin with will have some effect of course. I prefer the flavor of meats that are hot packed personally as I can add seasonings and flavorings of choice. But many prefer just the raw pack instructions. We do venison plus beef, fish, chicken and turkey, and hamburger whenever we can find the meats on sale. Canned hamburger works great for chili, spaghetti sauce, tacos/enchiladas, pizza topping, and casseroles.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I can lots of meat. When canning beef I raw pack the meat into the jars, add a little salt, and no additional liquid. When you cook a roast all day long and take it out of the oven, and can break it up with a fork, is the best way I can think of to describe the texture. I use it mainly for soups, and stews. I also break it up and add bbq sauce and its like a pulled pork texture. My boys like to mix it with mayo and chopped sweet pickle to make a sandwich filling.

I also can burger. I have tried it several ways. I have made patties, and raw packed them into a jar, but they broke when I tried to get them out of the jar after processing. I did use a wide mouth jar. I also tried raw packing burger directly into the jar, but it seemed hard to break up after processing when I went to use it. The way that works best for me is to cook it in volume in my turkey roaster, until it is cooked and broken up, then I drain it, pack it into the jars dry. I season it when I cook it, and add a little more salt to the jars. No added liquid is necessary. Then after processing just open a jar and its ready to use. The texture of the burger will be very tender, not as much chew as burger browned in a frypan, but totally acceptable for use in casseroles, chili, tacos, sloppy joes, etc.


----------



## stevemoore (Mar 20, 2016)

TerriLynn. Do you store it on the shelf or refrigerate it. I've never thought of cooking the burger first.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

I like to add meat broth to mine although the tomato sauce also works well and shelf stores for years.
How to can ground meat:
http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_05/ground_chopped.html


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

stevemoore said:


> TerriLynn. Do you store it on the shelf or refrigerate it. I've never thought of cooking the burger first.


Once its canned I store it on the shelf...unless the jar doesn't seal...then we refrigerate and eat it fairly quickly. I was happier with the cooked burger as a finished product than I was when I raw packed it into the jars.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

arrocks said:


> I like to add meat broth to mine although the tomato sauce also works well and shelf stores for years.
> How to can ground meat:
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_05/ground_chopped.html


I have found that adding meat broth to my cooked burger before canning makes it kind of mushy when I use it. For us we didn't care for it that way.

I drain it very well, and was surprised at the amount of liquid that was still in the bottom of the jar with the cooked drained burger......it is not dry at all.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We can all our meat. Deer, bear cow pig whatever. We do chunks, ground , strips and meatballs. What I do is put dry packed meat in jars sprinkle salt, touch of soy sauce and minced garlic. It comes out great. Can it for 1.5 hrs at 15lbs. Never mushy. If I'm doing burger it is the only thing I slightly brown first. Very low temp fir just a few minutes.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

> I have found that adding meat broth to my cooked burger before canning makes it kind of mushy when I use it.


Are you fully cooking it first? That would make it mushy later. I don't. Like Vahomesteaders I just very lightly brown it first to keep it from clumping up in the jar. Then it finishes cooking during the processing.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

arrocks said:


> Are you fully cooking it first? That would make it mushy later. I don't. Like Vahomesteaders I just very lightly brown it first to keep it from clumping up in the jar. Then it finishes cooking during the processing.


Yes I fully cook it first. I am happy with the quality of the burger canned dry. Thanks.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

All of you folks have inspired me to take on canning meats! Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

So tri tip is on sale for under two bucks a pound. I'm thinking about getting some. Never canned meat, but thoughtl this might be a good time to try. Would tri tip be a good one to can? Should I use beef broth or ??? For the liquid. Can I add onions etc to the near when I can? 

Glad someone started this thread on canning meat.


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Echoesechos, Tri Tip would be wonderful canned, since it normally has very little fat and that is a great price. If I were doing it, I wouldn't add anything to the meat, just cut it small enough to fit in the jar and can it. It will make it's own broth while canning and you can seasoning it any way you like after canning when opening up a jar for a meal.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Am wanting to can some chicken hind quarters.. should I cook them first, debone them or can raw ?? The canning book says either way is okay..


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

NCHFP suggests hot canning with light cooking first and broth added.


> The hot pack is preferred for best liquid cover and quality during storage. Natural poultry fat and juices are usually not enough to cover the meat in raw packs.


http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_05/chicken_rabbit.html

I agree with them as I don't care for the exposed meat in the jar and how it discolors and dries out over storage time. But it is a personal preference issue so try both and see which you prefer.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

maxine said:


> Am wanting to can some chicken hind quarters.. should I cook them first, debone them or can raw ?? The canning book says either way is okay..


I can chicken breast raw, with no added liquid only some salt for flavor. For dark meat chicken and turkey I cook the meat first. Usually till its falling off the bone, then separate it the meat from bones and skin. Once this is done then I pack it into the jars and cover with broth, then can. I use the broth from cooking the meat, and then can any leftover broth as well. The reason I do it this way is the dark meat is very hard to separate from bones and skin when raw and I just find it easier to do it after cooking.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I love canned meat! I can venison, beef, chicken and pork. I raw can because it's easier. I would call my canned meat tender but not mushy.


Except maybe the chicken. My favorite way to do chicken now is to raw pack it, bone in. I remove some of the excess skin and can it separately with other scraps for my doggies.


I put dark meat pieces in with the breast meat. OMG!!! The broth is so rich and the chicken so tender!!!! Great for soups.

I've done plain breast meat too. Its good for chicken salad, it comes out about like the canned breast meat you get from the stores.


I love to make gravy from my canned meats, maybe add sour cream and mushrooms with a touch of maggi liquid for a delicious strogenoff that takes only minutes to make.

I don't can backstrap or steaks, it doesn't make sense. I freeze those. I can things I would normally roast.

I started canning primarily to preserve venison. I hate water bath canning, I've made jam one time. Delicious but so much trouble.

I tried canning chili but the process cooks too long (to me) for nice recipes so I just can plain meat, no seasonings, and doctor up when it's done.



Canning meat is one of the most fun and useful things a person can do.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I add liquid to my meat as well. For one thing, I'm unsure how you would get air pockets out with no liquid.

I also don't like the way the exposed meat gets if I store a long time. I usually don't open a jar within a year. I'm trying to start canning more meat and going through it faster. It takes the same amount of energy to roast something as it fmdoes to make 14 quarts of meat that is ready at a moments notice.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

margoC said:


> I love canned meat! I can venison, beef, chicken and pork. I raw can because it's easier. I would call my canned meat tender but not mushy.
> 
> 
> Except maybe the chicken. My favorite way to do chicken now is to raw pack it, bone in. I remove some of the excess skin and can it separately with other scraps for my doggies.
> ...



Thank you for this answer. Very helpful. I have a friend that cans his venison except the steaks. He then cooks it with a can of beefy mushroom soup then pours it over smashed taters.. Oh my goodness is it good. Made me decide to can the tri tip. Can't beat the price either.. It would make for some simple meals for after work. Saves freezer room too.


----------



## Tea_mama (Nov 7, 2012)

You all are great! Makes me want to pull out all my canning recipes and stock up the pantry....dang work getting in the way of those dreams


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well this year I thought I would Freeze some Deer Steaks. Not Good I have no teeth so a bit hard to chew. Canning may be the way to go.

big rockpile


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I prefer to brown (sear) beef before canning it. The flavor is better.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

For ground meat I cook it with onion and some broth, once cooked I can it with some of the broth. Works great!!


----------

